# Peacocks with bristlenose plecos



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

So I like bristlenose plecos and plan on keeping/breeding some in your standard 55 gal. tank. At first I thought I'd keep some larger tetras in with them to provide some movement and then I thought maybe rainbowfish would be a better choice. Then somehow I thought maybe there's some mild mannered peacocks that I could try.

Is there a peacock that I could try to breed in the same tank as the bistlenoses? Anyone here breed peacocks and bristlenoses in the same tank?

Edited to remove haps from the equation.


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

It would be unlikely that you breed bristlenose in water with high pH but i guess its possible. They do fine in high pH but breeding in this environment is unlikely. peacocks usually just ignore the bristle nose, so they can be housed in the same aquarium(most of the time) but breeding might be a challenge. 

Good luck. :thumb:


----------



## Jake at River City (Jul 31, 2007)

Our pH here in Texas is about 8.2 to 8.4. There are several hobbyist here that have successfully bred the bristlenose in a high pH. The bristlenose should be fine with the peacocks.


----------

